# My Croc's not eating much, how come?



## crocsmom (Apr 7, 2010)

I've put all his faves out like strawberry tops, a couple broccoli flowerettes(not a lot), mixed baby greens and cactus and he's only taken a few bites, some days nothing. He's been awake for two weeks now. I've also soaked him a couple times in his tote out in the sun and I don't see him drinking. I live in So.Cal near the 15 and 210 fwys, so some hot days some cold days.
He'a a big boy the same length as a roll of paper towels. I wish I knew how to put pictures on my computer so you could see him and HIS back yard. Last year I remember him waking up and eating right away. He looks great, is he ok? 

Thank you,
Croc's mom


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Croc's Mom:

Here's a great tutorial on posting your pictures:

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-5245.html

What a wonderful name for a desert tortoise!! Maybe it just hasn't been warm enough yet for Croc to start eating. The two things I first think of on a not eating question are not warm enough and dehydrated/impacted.





to the forum!!


----------



## dmmj (Apr 7, 2010)

I live in so cal in between the 10 and 210 near pomona, and my guy has been very sluggish this year so far, barely eating, I think it is just not warm enough personally.


----------



## Madortoise (Apr 7, 2010)

Mine, too, seems to be sluggish still just out of hibernation. She's motivated to eat only when I bring the food to her. So spoiled!


----------



## Tom (Apr 8, 2010)

I concur with all of the above. Hibernators seem to be getting up to speed a little slower than normal this year. I'd keep up the soaks. Are they warm soaks? I've been making my soaks gradually warmer. Seems to help a little.


----------



## Laura (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you have a heat source? If not, try hanging a heat lamp for the cool days or nights and see if that helps. They cant digest if too cold..


----------



## crocsmom (Apr 9, 2010)

Tom said:


> I concur with all of the above. Hibernators seem to be getting up to speed a little slower than normal this year. I'd keep up the soaks. Are they warm soaks? I've been making my soaks gradually warmer. Seems to help a little.



Well, Croc ate his first big meal yesterday....finally. Yes they are warm soaks...I put his tote in the sun for about an hour so it gets nice and warm then soak him.

Thanks for the welcome and for putting my mind at ease.


----------



## Madortoise (Apr 9, 2010)

Mine ate a whole big dish of spring mix, too, while I was away--during the day when it's warm.
All is good.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hmmm... I live near the 210 and 15 as well and all mine are eating a lot. My oldest guy comes in every night still and I keep heat lights on him. The rest stay out all night but are out grazing by 10 am most days. Today they were really out and chowing down.


----------

